# looking for Physician and/or Health practitioner



## smkosh (Aug 19, 2002)

My company (HMT Inc.)is looking for Physicians and other health practitioners to assist in developing a new treatment for digestive disorders. Stomagix coated magnetic capsules are swallowed and induced to vibrate and move intestinal tract by an external magnet. This is a very powerful new tool for the possible treatment of these disorders.


----------

